

Oregon man spends 900 days in jail without charges - briandear
http://www.oregonlive.com/portland/index.ssf/2015/03/oregon_man_commits_no_crime_bu.html

======
mkempe
Insanity and tyranny. It is a complete violation of a man's individual rights
to hold him in jail just because he may be a useful witness -- it doesn't
matter how long it lasts, one week or multiple years. Is the lawyer competent?
where are the ACLU and IJ?

